# (Yet) another silly road sign



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sumbled across

>>> THIS <<<

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Is it a pic of M25 :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm going to have a mini rant about this because its actually quite sensible. 

If as I suspect the road shortly becomes a single carriageway around the bend then more time is spent filtering in than moving forward and this causes congestion to the rear. These short three lane stretches work brilliantly when traffic density is low but as soon as it gets congested it has a further congesting effect. So they cone them off on Summer Saturdays etc. The notice? - well what would be your response if you came across a set of cones with no obvious road works? :bad-words:


In this case at Dodwalls there are road works around the corner so they are keeping the traffic in the single lane that they would have been in prior to this three lane stretch.

This is typical of Daily Scare reporting. 

Regards Frank


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

How much do you have to dink before you sumble?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

des said:


> How much do you have to dink before you sumble?


 :lol: :lol: Actually, nothing ...

>>> STUMBLE UPON <<<

It adds a new toolbar to your browser - either Firefox or IE (you can turn it off, and it's not spyware). Select your preferences, and whenever you're in front of a computer with nothing to do (not that it ever happens to me - oh no), a click of the button gives you a site you've probably not seen before. You can go back and edit your preferences. You find some very good and very weird sites like this.

Gerald


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

How on earth did i get that clever smily thing with a word bubble? i didn't do it, i'm sure??


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

des said:


> How on earth did i get that clever smily thing with a word bubble? i didn't do it, i'm sure??


d i n k is one of the few smilies that you don't have to put a : before and/or after just type dink and you get it.

Regards Frank


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks, Frank, and there's me thinking I'd done something clever! Should have know better. Des


----------

